# 5dc or 7d for low light events



## jaomul (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all.I have a 7d with a 17-50 f2.8 and a 50-135 f2.8 lens with a few primes and flashguns. I can possibly trade for a 5dc with a 24-105mm plus a bit of cash. The deal is approx the going rate. My question is would the 5dc benefit me in low light events. I really can't fault the 7d and know the 5d mark ii would improve things but would the 5dc


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 20, 2012)

I imagine the noise of the 7D is better than the 5Dc


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 20, 2012)

The 24-105 is too slow for low-light. I'd say a fast prime is what you want for low-light. The 5D with a 50 1.4 is sweeeeet.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 21, 2012)

Ya I know the 24-105mm isn't super fast. Just wanted info on the body itself, anyone else?


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 21, 2012)

Personally I would just keep the 7D and the lenses you have to shoot with. I would keep your setup and save up more cash if you really see a 5D in your future and either go for the mark II or even the mark iii. That's my personal opinion. 

While the 24-105 is a great lens it won't be fast enough for low light like mentioned before.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 21, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> The 24-105 is too slow for low-light.


The 7D can crank up the ISO enough without noise issues to easily compensate.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't do it, personally. While I do see a bit of difference between my 7D and 5d2 I don't see THAT much of a difference and I don't hesitate to use my 7D in any situation that I need it's focus system over the 5d2. If I had to step back further than the 5d2? Nope. 
Do you use the 7D for anything other than events? you'll REALLY feel the pinch on the focus system of the 5D if you are.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 21, 2012)

I will stick with the 7d. I am reading to many articles about noise blah blah. I have used the 7d along with a 1ds for a few things and as a second shooter on weddings with no problem. I am considering taking the next step but as it has more responsibility for the final product I wanted to double check with experienced photographers. Thanks all for the helpful input


----------

